# Wheels & Sway bars



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey just wondering what yall's opinions are as to what are the best wheels as far as weight and performance for the dollar and also what are the best sway bars that i can get for my 98 200sx Se-r. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

For wheels you can look at www.seriousauto.com or www.good-win-racing.com. For a sway bar get the Stillen Adjustable rear bar. It looks like this. 










Go to the Stillen site and call them it is not properly listed on their site. www.stillen.com
The one you need is designed for the B14. Use the stock front bar. This will kill a ton of understeer. Also, upgrade the front sway bar bushing with the urethane ones.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

As far as wheels go, you get light or you get cheap. "Performance per dollar" is a meaningless measure. If you REALLY want light weight, you must compromise esthetics. There is no "best" since appearance counts with wheels.

There are some weights to be found in the SE-R.NET archives as well as the archives here and on SR20DEForuns. There is at least one web site (that I don't have bookmarked here at work) that has a decent selection of wheels and weights.

SSR, Volk and Panasport come to mind. Tire Rack and Discount Tires will have some general weights for a particular series but no exact weights for a given size.

If the wheel weighs more than 13 pounds, it's NOT light-weight for a Sentra.


----------



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey thanks for the info! Another question, what are the down sides to having light weight wheels? Are they durable enough for everyday street use? Ive also heard that some brands are better as far as durability and construction. Thanks for any info you can give!


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

All the wheels listed on those two sites are of good quality. Most are around 12 lbs for a 15 inch wheel. Miata people know thier wheels and ussually have a good selection of decent wheels.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

A *cast* light-weight wheel is *BAD*. It doesn't have enough material to withstand the rigors of street environment. Hell, even my 19 pound 16" wheels were damaged when I ran a low-profile tire with a soft sidewall.

*Forged* (Volk) or *semi-soft forged* (SSR) are good. They are also expensive. Ride and acceleration will be a bit better.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

If you are looking for a good quality 15-inch wheel you can feel very safe with a rota for street driving. The 205/50 that you would put on that wheel will stand up fine to street use. I speak from experience. Now if you are running a super low profile tire then that is another matter all together. Frankly I don’t know why you would do that on a B14. All the really good tires come in 15 inch and you have a limited selection of good tires in 16 and 17-inch size.


----------

